
How a Story from World War II Shapes Facebook Today - jpswade
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671172/how-a-story-from-world-war-ii-shapes-facebook-today
======
SixSigma
> but the eureka moment

What Orwell calls a DYING METAPHOR. [1] This particular one is my least
favourite.

The word/phrase the author is intending to replace is "epiphany" or "crucial
insight", so why not write that instead!

Also this story contains NSFW language, although tbh it's not worth reading at
all.

[1]
[http://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/politics/english/e_polit...](http://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/politics/english/e_polit/)

